
Phone in sick: it's a small act of rebellion against wage slavery - Findy3ti
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/21/phone-in-sick-its-a-small-act-of-rebellion-against-wage-slavery
======
cafard
Somebody must've felt well enough to come to work at Houseman's, no? And like
a lot of rebellions, this one comes with collateral damage, to the day of the
employees who decided to suck it up and come on in.

